# Moving to Spain (costa Blanca) Torrevieja area



## shlomi_cohen (May 10, 2021)

Hi everyone we are a young family from Israel (30y) +1 kids (2y)+dog, planning to move to Spain (costa Blanca area).
i am a EU citizen and work remotely as a computer developer.
looking for recommendation where to begin our new journey in Spain.
we are looking for a good place to raise our child, good whether, close to the beach and fun to live.
i have done some research online (YouTube mostly) and i think Torrevieja looks like a good place to start.
looking for some opinions form people that live there and around.
all inputs are welcome.
Thanks


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Torrevieja is a great place to live and you shouldn't listen to some who dont like it. The main reason for complaint is that it is really quite Spanish in the actual town. It is not like places like punta prima etc where everyone speaks English and it accommodates those particular tastes. You have everything you need if you live in the town and dont even need a car as there are plenty of supermarkets and a shopping centre. It is busy in summer but that gives the place a nice buzz. Schools are friendly and kids like them. If you want to really adapt to Spanish life and culture it is a good place to live. A big big plus is property is very cheap compared to where the foreigners normally cluster etc. However that said many young Scandanavians are buying in the centre as they can afford often 2 or 3 apartments which they then reform into Airbnbs and so create businesses. This means the market is staring to boom again so it's a good idea to buy now. Look for somewhere where the local Spanish live as they will be there all year and will not be disruptive during the week. Also there will be kids in thd area. Try not to be aggressive when buying as it more than likely will mean the sellers walks away.Get a good agent who knows the area and is fluent Spanish speaker and also good with English.


----------



## shlomi_cohen (May 10, 2021)

kaipa said:


> Torrevieja is a great place to live and you shouldn't listen to some who dont like it. The main reason for complaint is that it is really quite Spanish in the actual town. It is not like places like punta prima etc where everyone speaks English and it accommodates those particular tastes. You have everything you need if you live in the town and dont even need a car as there are plenty of supermarkets and a shopping centre. It is busy in summer but that gives the place a nice buzz. Schools are friendly and kids like them. If you want to really adapt to Spanish life and culture it is a good place to live. A big big plus is property is very cheap compared to where the foreigners normally cluster etc. However that said many young Scandanavians are buying in the centre as they can afford often 2 or 3 apartments which they then reform into Airbnbs and so create businesses. This means the market is staring to boom again so it's a good idea to buy now. Look for somewhere where the local Spanish live as they will be there all year and will not be disruptive during the week. Also there will be kids in thd area. Try not to be aggressive when buying as it more than likely will mean the sellers walks away.Get a good agent who knows the area and is fluent Spanish speaker and also good with English.


Hi thank you very much.
are you live there?


----------



## shlomi_cohen (May 10, 2021)

I have some questions about the area.
1. what is like to live there as a young family? do the area have activities for kids? playgrounds and stuff?
2. what is best areas in Torrevieja to live?
3. how are the nurseries in the area? we have talk with piccolo nursery , somebody know what is like?
4. what are the people like? do they speak English? I am learning Spanish about 2 years and my wife know Spanish very good.
and if we can talk with some young family on WhatsApp this will be great.
Thanks!


----------



## stevec2x (Mar 24, 2012)

Kaipa is quite correct. What people refer to as "torrevieja" (before they become familiar with the area) is not a simple homogeneous area. A lot of people say they live in Torrevieja, but are actually in Orihuela Costa. In Punta Prima (which is in Orihuela Costa, not Torrevieja), the physical difference is the width of a road. Torrevieja is Spanish, with expats. Orihuela Costa is expats, with Spanish. If you want to know which side of the dividing line that you live in, look at the name of the council on your local rubbish bin!
When I first came to the area, Torrevieja came across as horribly congested with traffic, everywhere. Most of Orihuela Costa can breathe, away from the N332 road.
For what its worth, the beaches in OC, are far better and quieter because they are away from busy roads.
Hope I've helped!
Steve


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Personally I feel that the area outside of torrevieja are better suited for foreigners who wish to live like foreigners ( nothing wrong with that). These places have bars, restaurants , shops that often promote those cultures so these areas are good for retired folk. If you are moving with a young family then you need to be in area where your children have the opportunity to integrate with community and country so the town is definitely better. That said the town obviously has younger working families and more schools but people aren't as wealthy as the retired foreigners so it probably shows in the surroundings. You just have to decide what your long term plans are I think


----------

